# When is a person too old to get a new puppy?



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Opinions anyone?


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

When they're physically incapable of taking care of it. Or when they're a high likelihood of them dying/being incapacitated during the animal's lifespan and they don't have someone lined up who'd be able and happy to adopt the dog. So it'd vary widely by health, the household setup, and the person's circle of friends and family.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I mean, it depends on the energy levels of the puppy and the person. 

I think if I were older than 50, I wouldn't want a puppy. I'm 24, and I found keeping up with a new puppy absolutely _exhausting_. I already plan to get a nice lazy retired greyhound when I'm that age anyways.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

chimunga said:


> I mean, it depends on the energy levels of the puppy and the person.
> 
> I think if I were older than 50, I wouldn't want a puppy. I'm 24, and I found keeping up with a new puppy absolutely _exhausting_. I already plan to get a nice lazy retired greyhound when I'm that age anyways.


EEEKKK!!!!! 50 isn't old! I promise! I just turned 51 and still feel like I did in my 20's. I know to younger people it seems old, but that was one of the most surprising things to me ...that when I got older, I didn't feel any different. Well, maybe I feel smarter, and able to make better decisions (I did some really stupid and risky things when I was under 25.) But I still ride horses (Jumping), have 4 dogs, remodel homes (doing a lot of the work myself), and have no health problems. 
I don't want a puppy, just because I don't like dealing with housebreaking, supervising etc. But I've felt that way since my 20's.

Personally, I think as long as someone can deal with the puppy stage, and physically handle their puppy (and adult) dog, and has a plan for it should they become physically incapacitated or die, then they should get one. If I was a frail, sickly 50 yr old (or even 20 yr old), I wouldn't get a puppy. But a healthy 80 yr old is fine, as long as they have plans for what would happen to the pet if they can no longer care for it.


----------



## Aleksandra (Oct 29, 2014)

I totally agree SN.It is all about the health ,ability and living situation,rather than a particular age.I am way older and have 2 dogs ,5 yrs and 6 months .I am getting another puppy to show next week.We are retired ,home all day ,live on 30 acres,so no problems. I am always aware ,accidents ,unforeseen illnesses etc can happen ,so I have always had a plan for the dogs future ,should this happen....


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

I guess I wouldn't take a puppy after 60. However womans in my family usually live up to 80 years,but I'm afraid I might die first and in a situation where I know I don't have much time left,I wouldn't want to worry about where will my dogs go. I thing I'm going to have an elder dog by that time or I will adopt one.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Age is the wrong criterion. Health, time, circumstances, and support network are more important.
Sometimes I think people in their 30s should not have dogs cause so many of them are to heavily invested in career, children, and non-dog activities that the dog gets no attention. Oldies generally have LOTS of time for the dog. College students are another group that often don't have time for dogs, and often lack the means to care for them well. 
I'm 66, retired, and in good health. The actuarial tables say I can expect to live to be 95. I still run a few miles a day and am active gardening and doing various DIY stuff. I don't expect my current puppy to be my last, though I may go to a small breed (than Labradors) if my strength declines over the next 10 years or so, or I end out with ailments that cause problems with having a puppy (eg. difficulty bending over).
My neighbors are in their late 70s. She's diabetic. He recently lost a kidney to cancer. They recently got a new mini-daschund (bad breed choice . . . he's headstrong and aggressive . . . but that's another issue). Chances are he will outlive them, but they have a strong family network and a son who spends a lot of time with the pup and who will be more than happy to take over if they die.
etc. etc. etc.
You have to take it case by case.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

parus said:


> When they're physically incapable of taking care of it. Or when they're a high likelihood of them dying/being incapacitated during the animal's lifespan and they don't have someone lined up who'd be able and happy to adopt the dog. So it'd vary widely by health, the household setup, and the person's circle of friends and family.


Pretty much this ^^^

As far as not wanting a puppy after 50... I was just thinking that I could raise guide dog pups when I retire.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

It's my opinion that a person is too old to get a puppy when they physically cannot take care of it. If they can sit in the yard and throw a ball for it, play tug, teach basic commands, and are able to keep up with the puppies antics - even if they have to hire a dog walker, I think they're fine to have a puppy. But if the physical task of looking after a hyper landshark is too much, then yes it might be better to look into older dogs instead if they really want a dog.


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 2, 2015)

I am 68 and just got my first puppy, and WE get a lot of exercise together.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Well 75 when Pierce got dumped on us and we definitely had no plans on another dog cause I'm not the most trusting of souls. Definitely was not gonna call animal control and then the rascal wheedled his way into our home. 

That's not the worst of it, now we have to pay rent to him. 

All is not lost he has done such a good job with us that if/when we die (not sure I'm gonna die) people have been in fist fights wanting him.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

spotted nikes said:


> EEEKKK!!!!! 50 isn't old! I promise! I just turned 51 and still feel like I did in my 20's. I know to younger people it seems old, but that was one of the most surprising things to me ...that when I got older, I didn't feel any different. Well, maybe I feel smarter, and able to make better decisions (I did some really stupid and risky things when I was under 25.) But I still ride horses (Jumping), have 4 dogs, remodel homes (doing a lot of the work myself), and have no health problems.
> I don't want a puppy, just because I don't like dealing with housebreaking, supervising etc. But I've felt that way since my 20's.
> 
> Personally, I think as long as someone can deal with the puppy stage, and physically handle their puppy (and adult) dog, and has a plan for it should they become physically incapacitated or die, then they should get one. If I was a frail, sickly 50 yr old (or even 20 yr old), I wouldn't get a puppy. But a healthy 80 yr old is fine, as long as they have plans for what would happen to the pet if they can no longer care for it.


Lol. I don't think 50 is old. I'm just thinking when I'm 50, I'm not gonna wanna deal with puppy stupidity.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, I was almost 74 years old when I got Kris, my Doberman. I love having puppies and my other dogs are 11, 10, 8, 8, 3, this year. Kris just turned two on Christmas Eve. My niece and younger sister will look after my dogs if they outlive me, not that I still don't worry about them. Have been doing a lot of Obedience with Kris and hope to get back to Agility with Remmy and Lucy this year. Not sure about Agility with Kris yet. Almost waited on getting Kris till Susie my oldest was gone but thought if I was going to get a Doberman, I better do it now while I could still handle a big dog.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I think it depends on health of the person, type of dog and what plans they have should something happen. Hubby's grandmother and grandfather took on a BC puppy at 80. It was horrible as they were both in poor health and within a year the dog had to be rehomed as grandmother had cancer and grandfather had dementia (and had to move to a care facility). These were both known conditions at the time they purchased the puppy, they just really didn't want to accept it and "wanted a puppy for the grandbabies to play with when they visit". The poor dog was a wreck. On the other hand his great aunt adopted a little mix puppy around the same time and he was with her through the end some 12 years later then he lived out his life with one of the cousins. It can certainly be done the right way. Personally with my health issues I don't know that I will be getting a dog like a Doberman again in even my 50's. I'm only in my early 30's and my health gets worse each year. I can only hope to improve things but I don't know what the future holds.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

do think it's realistic .. I've calculated healthy life expectancy... so I will say I wont be getting a Parrot, nor will I be able to get a giant turtle ... I would want my animals to have the one owner life.... so no baby horses, or llamas to add.. I would happily always take in senior animals,, but the babies yes there will come a time that it's just not realistic ,, health wise to be there for their life span..


----------



## MRVivekB (Jun 21, 2014)

i'm mid/late 40s, and I still play soccer in the open-age league where 90% of players are 24 and games are physical. Barring major injury, I'd think I could easily handle a puppy at 60, although i'd stick with a smaller dog so I don't have to worry about him yanking on leash or bowling me over when i'm 70 and risk breaking something.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

_Everyone_ should have a plan for their pets if they become debilitated/incapacitated/die. You 20-somethings could all get hit by a bus tomorrow, you know.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Eh. I know some awesome 70+ year olds with new baby aussies and BCs and they're great active dog owners. I hope I am that way too at that age.

I would like to be a dog trainer in retirement so hopefully I'll always have dogs!


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

sassafras said:


> _Everyone_ should have a plan for their pets if they become debilitated/incapacitated/die. You 20-somethings could all get hit by a bus tomorrow, you know.


True,actually. I have wondered about this.I'm only 22 and I have no idea what would happen to my dogs if I would die. So I can't get hit by a buss and die


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

I agree with how health or how much time a person as,over their age. 

I have Ehler's Danlos Syndrome type 3 (connective tissue disorder) and so I will be planning future dogs accordingly. Nothing under 2 (can't keep up with them), nothing over 40lbs (can't pick the dog up in an emergency) and nothing that needs insane amounts of exercise. 

I'm only 24. I know a woman who volunteers at our shelter, she is almost 70 and can still keep up with most of the dogs. So it varies.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

When they cannot take care of themselves.
When they have the beginning stages of Alzheimers or Dementia. 
When they think it's okay to just have the dog go out in the back to have exercise/go to the bathroom.
When they don't have a good friend/family member that can drive the dog to a vet (unless the vet makes home visits which would be good)


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

We had a club member who passed away last year at 79 who was still actively competing in agility until a month before she passed away from cancer. (Her daughter now has her Newfi and other club members still compete with her). My mom who is 93 has a 13 year old dog who she got at 80 as a rescue. (He was a year old then.) He is her constant companion and a source of joy and gives her a sense of responsibility. I get his food for him. She feeds him. I take him to the vet when needed and he will come to live with me if she can't take care of him anymore. He has come to stay with me in the past when she was hospitalized. I got Baxter as a puppy two years ago and I am a *whole* lot older than 50....(My son was 10 and my daughter was 13 when I was fifty....we did all the sports, swimming, softball, baseball, scouting, camping, etc when I was in my late 40s and early 50s....50 ain't old!)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

IMO, it depends on the health of the individual & breed of puppy. I'm 54 but physically, my body's like 84. One hip replacemet done, three more replacements to go. At my age, I couldnt handle a big young dog. I'm not a puppy fan but we want a long haired whippet & will have to get a pup if we want one; not many adults out there looking for a home.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

The thought for the thread....

My 92 year old Great Uncle has a six month old (got at 8 weeks) Collie Puppy (Rough Collie)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My grandma (age 94) wouldn't do well with a puppy at all. Especially a large breed. She falls sometimes and a big clumsy lout wouldn't help with that. Maybe a Chihuahua or Toy Poodle or something teeny like that would be OK. I doubt it would get potty-trained outside but lots of people pee-pad train teeny dogs so I suppose that's not out of the ordinary. But if someone can handle it, at any age, more power to them.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm unwilling to put a number on it. If someone is physically and mentally capable of raising the puppy and has provisions for what happens if they should outlive the puppy/dog, then go nuts with your bad old self.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

sassafras said:


> I'm unwilling to put a number on it. If someone is physically and mentally capable of raising the puppy and has provisions for what happens if they should outlive the puppy/dog, then go nuts with your bad old self.


I agree..... I do could croak tomorrow..... We all expect to outlive their dogs.


This Uncle is as sharp as a tack. Always on the go and doing stuff.... He is doing 500 dogwood tree seedlings This spring and roots several hundred rose bushes every year. I had not talked to him in a while. But the last 25 years or so he has been keen on Collies. He has had several. The last one died a year ago. Someone gave him a little dog a couple of years back. Some kind of poodle mix. He told me that was not his kind of dog, so he got a collie pup. I am sure he is more than capable. 



He is my grandfathers last living brother. I have at many times made references on this forum to sitting in a duck boat between my grandfathers Chessie and my Uncle's Labrador.... This is that Uncle....


Side note.... The first poster through out 50. I laughed.... I am 47 and I enjoy puppies and raising puppies more now than when I was younger.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I was 41 when I got my first dog. (for those of you doing the math at home, I'm 44 - 45 in May) Although I'd love my pups to outlive me, I don't think that's likely. I expect to have several more pups before I'm done. And then there's the guide dog puppy idea I've been thinking about.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes indeed 3 years ago lady called up and had an 18 month old GSD that weighed 125 lbs and was agressive that she wanted trained. I told her I was sorry I had retired, she asked when I said right now on the phone. I use to occasionally get nailed when I was younger and quicker 65/70 or so years. I decided at 75 it was time to hang it up.

What did Clint Eastwood say, something about "man's got to know his limitations"


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Side note.... The first poster through out 50. I laughed.... I am 47 and I enjoy puppies and raising puppies more now than when I was younger.


I'm 45 and I enjoy almost everything more than when I was younger.  It's funny, too whoever upthread said that 40-50 SOUNDS old when you are in your 20s but when you actually ARE 40-50 you don't feel any different... really hit it on the head. Sometimes I almost forget how old I am (AND NOT IN A DEMENTIA FORGETTING WAY).


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Well.. as long as the person can care for the dog and has a backup plan for it.. cool. The elderly deserve happiness. I will not put an age on it.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I think having dogs and being active with them is what keeps you feeling young. I certainly do not feel my age, still rode my horse up until I sold her last fall but will still go on the week-long ride with her this July which I have done for the past 15 years. I am enjoying doing Obedience training with Kris but not sure if I will do Agility with her as I have Remmy and Lucy to trial with this year. I live by myself and the dogs give me a reason to get up and do things with them. I am lucky as I have been active and healthy most of my life.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that it is the person who should decide on when and if to get a puppy. Puppies should not be given to Grandma/mom or Grandpa/dad unless they want the puppy. To some getting them a puppy will make them feel older instead of younger trying to keep up with a puppy. For my retirement dog, I want a Border Collie puppy. 

Age is a condition not a disease!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Definitely varies. My grandma is a young 68 however she works long hours still. Her husband is 10 years younger however with his health and the way he acts, you'd think he was 10 years older. My uncle got her a Goldendoodle puppy a year and a half ago for Mothers Day and honestly? She shouldn't have such a boisterous large (he's 100lbs) energetic dog. He doesn't get the exercise or attention or training he truly needs. But not really sure that's so much to do with her age.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Basically what everyone else has mostly said--it varies on the condition of the people, not the age.

And barring genetic conditions or diseases that can only be managed/cured, etc. I think it's mostly a matter of taking care of yourself. Stay active and eat well and you can still be running marathons well into your 80s I'm sure. Not that I've been making the best life decisions as a young person, so


----------



## Pasarella (May 30, 2013)

This thread really makes me think how life is short.Glad I'm only 22.


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kyllobernese said:


> I think having dogs and being active with them is what keeps you feeling young. I certainly do not feel my age, still rode my horse up until I sold her last fall but will still go on the week-long ride with her this July which I have done for the past 15 years. I am enjoying doing Obedience training with Kris but not sure if I will do Agility with her as I have Remmy and Lucy to trial with this year. I live by myself and the dogs give me a reason to get up and do things with them. I am lucky as I have been active and healthy most of my life.


Amen!! Animals help keep us moving.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

My grandparents were in their 70s when they got a small poodle pupy and a boisterous adolescent shih tzu mix to keep it company. Both have had serious health declines since, but they were doing just fine when they were healthy enough to keep up with a small house and two young small dogs.

@JohnnyBandit- Reminds me of a friend of my Dad. The guy is 89 and he still runs a Christmas tree farm he has had for decades. He lives in the mountains. He is always hunting, and even does side work for the FWS (I think) where he exterminates nuisance animals. I could see him and his equally active wife keeping up with a puppy. In fact, he has a 5year old jagdterrier for a housepet.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

My mom is 51. She just got a puppy. One of her friends had an oops litter. And I can tell she's regretting it. It's a beagle JRT mix, and he is running her ragged. Definitely all about the person.


----------



## notgaga (Oct 25, 2014)

I agree it depends on health and kind of puppy. My parents got 4 puppies 3 years in a row in their late 40s/early 50s and are planning on buying another puppy in the next year or two in their 60s. All these dogs were border collies but for one sheltie, and they will probably get another BC. I know they can deal with a high energy puppy.

There was a woman in my puppy class, probably in her 70s somewhere, who had a Yorkie puppy she couldn't keep up with to train.

There was a couple in that same class, maybe 30, who had a border collie they couldn't keep up with.

It just depends.

I got my hound puppy at 23. She just turned one, and I probably won't get another dog younger than, say, 10 months, ever again. But that's just because this puppy kicked my butt. 

I have plans for my dog should I get hit by a bus tomorrow.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I am almost 56. Toby is 10 1/2. When he goes I'm looking forward to getting a puppy. I've been cutting back on working and will hopefully have much more time to spend with a puppy in a year or so.

I think it depends on health, available time, an motivation more than age.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

IF I am in as near as good condition as my uncle at 92 I would get a puppy in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bluebird (May 13, 2021)

spotted nikes said:


> EEEKKK!!!!! 50 isn't old! I promise! I just turned 51 and still feel like I did in my 20's. I know to younger people it seems old, but that was one of the most surprising things to me ...that when I got older, I didn't feel any different. Well, maybe I feel smarter, and able to make better decisions (I did some really stupid and risky things when I was under 25.) But I still ride horses (Jumping), have 4 dogs, remodel homes (doing a lot of the work myself), and have no health problems.
> I don't want a puppy, just because I don't like dealing with housebreaking, supervising etc. But I've felt that way since my 20's.
> 
> Personally, I think as long as someone can deal with the puppy stage, and physically handle their puppy (and adult) dog, and has a plan for it should they become physically incapacitated or die, then they should get one. If I was a frail, sickly 50 yr old (or even 20 yr old), I wouldn't get a puppy. But a healthy 80 yr old is fine, as long as they have plans for what would happen to the pet if they can no longer care for it.


----------

